# Welchen Gaming Chair?



## gaussmath (31. Januar 2018)

Welchen Gaming Chair könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (31. Januar 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Welchen Gaming Chair könnt ihr empfehlen?



Aufgrund der Informationen, die du uns zukommen lässt, kommt da eig nicht so viel in Frage: Stühle mit Typ: Gamingstuhl Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## gaussmath (1. Februar 2018)

Ja jemand diesen hier? Lohnt sich die Echtledervariante?


----------



## Defenz0r (1. Februar 2018)

Wie gross bist du?
Ich wuerd mir den Ikea Jules (erwachsen) Variante bei ebay kaufen, meiner haelt schon 20 Jahre.


----------



## gaussmath (1. Februar 2018)

Ich bin 186cm. Der Stuhl muss schon sehr bequem sein. Mein jetziger ist auch von Ikea, aber nach 2-3 Stunden sitzen spüre ich mein Gesäß nicht mehr.


----------



## Defenz0r (1. Februar 2018)

Also generell ist es so, je haerter die Flaeche und hoeher die Rueckenlehne des Stuhls ist, desto laenger kann man sitzen.
Stark gepolstertes Material bringt einen eher zum schlafen.
Wenn du dir einen klassischen Gaming chair made from China kaufst, wie die meisten sind (DXRacer etc) dann musst du sorgen zur Ruecksendung haben.
Ohne ordentlich Gewalt mit dem Gummihammer bekommst du die Federung nicht mehr heraus und wenn du den dann falsch verpackst musst du fuer den Versandschaden durch das minimale einschneiden in das Kunstleder zahlen.
Ich wuerde an deiner Stelle einen Probesitzen.
Es gibt genug Unternehmen die Stuehle zum Probesitzen im Programm haben, bei nicht gefallen einfach zurueckbringen


----------



## Waerter542 (6. Februar 2019)

Hier sind ein paar empfelenswerte Gaming Chairs:

noblechairs Hero Gamingstuhl: noblechairs Hero Gamingstuhl - Buerostuhl: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Robas Lund OH/FD01/NR DX Racer 1: Robas Lund OH/FD01/NR DX Racer 1 Gaming-/ Schreibtisch-/ Buerostuhl, schwarz/rot, 78 x 124-134 x 52 cm: Amazon.de: Kueche & Haushalt

Liebe Grüße
Waerter542


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Februar 2019)

Ich habe einen Noblechair Icon und bin sehr zufrieden.
Den habe ich seit über 1 Jahr und er ist noch wie am ersten Tag.

Sitze täglich 2-3 Stunden drauf.
186cm groß & 120 KG


----------



## Cruach (7. Februar 2019)

Ich kann dir denn Secret Lab Titan empfehlen. Toller Stuhl, hatte zuvor nen Ikea Markus, kein Vergleich!


----------



## Kindercola (7. Februar 2019)

Muss es denn unbedingt ein "Gaming"Stuhl sein 

Für die Preise die dort aufgerufen werden kriegt man doch im Fachhandel auch Stühle mit Synchronmechanik und Lordosenstütze. 
Vorteile: der Händler hat garantiert einige Exemplare vor Ort und man kann sich diese genau angucken und Probesitzen. Dazu erhält man wenn die Kompetenz des Verkäufers es zulässt auch eine anständige Beratung. 
Gerade wenn man viel vorm Bildschirm sitzt lohnt es sich ja einen passenden Stuhl zu kaufen.
Einzig subjektiver Nachteil: Bürodrehstühle haben meist nicht so ein schickes Design... aber das ist ja Geschmackssache


----------



## Hitman_33 (17. Februar 2019)

Hast Du den Scretlab Titan direkt beim Hersteller gekauft oder von einem Händler der auch einen Standort in Deutschland hat? Ich habe Bedenken bei Rückversand etc. wenn der Verkäufer in der UK sitzt.


----------



## Cruach (17. Februar 2019)

Direkt beim Hersteller.


----------



## Whitcomb (24. Februar 2019)

Ich würde nicht explizit nach einem Gaming Chair ausschau halten.
Egal ob DX Racer, Nobelchairs etc., sie alle können von der Qualität, der Verarbeitung, den Funktionen und auch im Punkt "Gesundheit für deinen Rücken" nicht mit professionellen Bürostühlen mithalten.
Schau dir mal ein paar Stühle von "Wagner" oder "Loefler" an oder lass dich in einem Fachgeschäft beraten.
Du musst dir soeinen Stuhl ja nicht neu holen.
Ich hab meinen Wagner auch von jemand günstig gebraucht abgekauft, der den Stuhl fürs Homeoffice 1 Jahr selten genutzt hatte.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (24. Februar 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Welchen Gaming Chair könnt ihr empfehlen?



Die Suchfunktion ist dein Freund. Test Gamingchair von Gamechanger


----------



## Lordac (10. März 2019)

Servus,

ich kann mich der Meinung/Empfehlung nur anschließen den Stuhl vor dem Kauf nach Möglichkeit zu testen, und auch nicht zwingend nach einem "Gaming-Stuhl" Ausschau zu halten.

Bei mir war es kürzlich so das ich mich aufgrund von vielen positiven Testberichten und Videos, für einen noblechairs Icon entschieden habe, leider kam ich damit überhaupt nicht klar und ich schickte ihn wieder zurück.
Es wird nun ein ganz "normaler" Büro-Funktionsstuhl der für mich bequem ist und mehr Funktionen bietet als die von noblechairs, dafür zahle ich allerdings auch ein gutes Stück mehr...

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. März 2019)

Meine Persönliche Meinung ist das ich nichts von Gaming Stühlen halt. Nicht erst seit die Gamer Branche für Firmen interessant geworden ist gibt es Menschen welche berufsbedingt stundenlang auf ihrem Hintern sitzen müssen. Das ganze nennt sich eben dann unschöner Bürostuhl oder Chefsessel. Überall wo Gaming dran steht wird mit meist schlechterer Qualität zu einem höheren Preis Geld verdient sei es Headsets, Bildschirme, Hardware und Co.. Ich sitze seit Jahren auf einem Chefsessel für 200 Euro und bin damit absolut zufrieden. Dieser leuchtet zwar nicht, sieht auch nicht cool aus und ist auch keinem Formel 1 Rennstuhl nachempfunden, welche nebenbei gesagt nicht den Anspruch haben bequem sondern sicher zu sein, aber man sitzt eben gut drauf.


----------

